# Saltiga Surf Rods



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I recently acquired a Daiwa Saltiga Surf rod, 8-12oz. casting model (not the Ballistic), to replace the Ocean Master heaver I sold long ago. Got a good deal on it, and after one fishing trip I'm pleased. It casts a little better (in my opinion) than the Ocean Master did, and still seems to have plenty of capacity for more weight with 8 oz. and a chunk of bait on. That said, I couldn't help but notice the lack of reviews on this line of rods online, and the frequency with which they go on sale used. So my question is, what am I missing here? I've only cast the Ocean Master and the Saltiga, and to me the latter feels like the winner between the two. I understand that new it's in a slightly higher price class than the OM, but I figured there'd be plenty of people (like me) wanting something a little easier to load than the OM heavy for not much more cost. Why aren't these rods catching on?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I have a 10 and 12 ft in spinning and they are great rods for the money.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm wondering the same thing. The price on the tackle sites is in the $250+ range and the OM is $160. The Tsunami Airwave is in the $150 range. 
The St Croix is in the same $250 range as the Saltiga. I get to fish a couple times a year and I love this site. It has answers to most of my questions.
What it does not answer I can usually figure out on my own.
The way it looks to me is that the Saltiga is comperable to the St Croix and way better than the OM and TA. I have an old second hand Diawa rod ($50) now that is way to stiff 8-10 ounce.
I threw 8 and bait with it and it barely loads at all. It is a good learning model but you know how we are, always looking for that new/different rig that's a little better and use the old one for a backup.
DAN


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

The Daiwa Saltiga 8-12oz is a superb 12' rod, especially for the cost........one of the reasons you don't hear about it is that so many folks go up to a 13'+ rod for throwing heavy sinkers + bait..........it's a superb 12' rod and in IMO, a better rod than the 12' OM.


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

I have one it's a 10 ft conventional I don't do reviews and don't know why anyone would sell one if they had one. They are a very nice rod. Oops I just did a review.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Carolina Rebel said:


> I recently acquired a Daiwa Saltiga Surf rod, 8-12oz. casting model (not the Ballistic), to replace the Ocean Master heaver I sold long ago. Got a good deal on it, and after one fishing trip I'm pleased. It casts a little better (in my opinion) than the Ocean Master did, and still seems to have plenty of capacity for more weight with 8 oz. and a chunk of bait on. That said, I couldn't help but notice the lack of reviews on this line of rods online, and the frequency with which they go on sale used. So my question is, what am I missing here? I've only cast the Ocean Master and the Saltiga, and to me the latter feels like the winner between the two. I understand that new it's in a slightly higher price class than the OM, but I figured there'd be plenty of people (like me) wanting something a little easier to load than the OM heavy for not much more cost. Why aren't these rods catching on?


If your throwing 8 i will take the saltiga if your throwing 12 I will take the OM


9


----------



## VBPierFishing (Oct 25, 2012)

I was interested in buying one and have thrown om heavys in the past and really like them. Does the saltiga seem like it would hold up well with 8 n bait or heavier? I like how the oms can handle alot. It seems like a great rod but any feedback would help me decide to get one or not. I was thinking about pairing it with an avet sx mc.


----------

